# Whats the easiest way to kill a fish?



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

as above mentioned, i need to kill one of my fish. my telescope started f*cking with my jd and it lost one of its eyes and the other has popeye that im guessing he got trying to escape. its time to start splitting them up i suppose.

i was thinking pellet gun.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i doubt a pellet gun would be quick.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

if it's small enough, just flush it...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

after you kill it, have a biology class, disect it! Thats what i would do.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

take a very big fire crack strap to it and boom or put it in the mouth


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i use an OD of fish sedative/trank and then put em in a gladware, and freeze it solid.. then throw it away the night before garbage day, no stink... or ventilate with a steak knife and hide in a mortal enemys car


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Take it to your LFS.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Take it to your LFS.


its about 3" tbl. i just dont want it to suffer, its tearing me apart to do it, but im not just going to sit there and let it starve to death.

what would my lfs do that i couldnt?

would smashing it work? like a hammer or a shovel or something? any other options? could there be a chance of it, God willing, living?


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hammer to the head. THat how we kill the animal we eat (cows and the like).


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

hit him right between the eyes a few times real hard poof he is dead


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

or use a stick and smash it straight to the head. That killed this catfish we bought at the fish market just like that. I got it on my phone camera, if you want to see it PM me your cell number. Its crazy


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

im gonna wait at least three days before i attempt it. i feel so bad...


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Timmy44221 said:


> Hammer to the head. THat how we kill the animal we eat (cows and the like).










quick and painless, i had to fo this to a 2' koi that had a tumor once


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Hammer to the head. THat how we kill the animal we eat (cows and the like).


:nod: quick and painless, i had to fo this to a 2' koi that had a tumor once








[/quote]
that sucks... anyway i think a claw hammer will be as painless as i can get it. i still feel shitty about it, im sure you probly felt the same way.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Freezer..


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

ummm... I didn't took them out and put them in an empty bucket w/o water... i know, i know it was cruel... But it was too big to flush down the toilet and it had disease so the LFS didn't want them.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

axe and cut off head that should be fast
or big hammer and crush the head


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

OR PUT IT IN THE FREEZER AND DONT EXPLODE FISH GUTS AND BRAINS ALL OVER YOUR SIDEWALK....


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> if it's small enough, just flush it...










easy for you but pretty sad for the fish


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

I advocate the clove oil method, i've used it and it seems
very quick and painless.I don't advocate the flushing down
the toilet as your condeming it to a slow death.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

theres a section for it on the information section. Olive oil and vodka.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe it's *clove* oil and vodka.


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

feed em to something else


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

im interested in the clove oil and vodka, but im 15 and where the hell does a 15 yo get vodka? anyway, i have nothing that will eat it, my h. gars are just over 6" each and it wouldn't be a problem if the telescope wasn't so round.

anywho, the vodka thing is out. so a sledge is in i guess... would a katana be faster? im not sure if i can hit it the first time with a sledge.

the freezer thing, do you kill it first or just let it freeze to death?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a glass jar and fill it with acetone or rubbing alcohol. SHouldn't last more then 20 seconds and you dont have to blow anything up or make a mess.

Very quick.

Cutting him up or smashing him is very retarded. Can I cut you in half and see how much paain you have? Acetone would be like acid to his lungs and would kill it very very fast. It would be pain, but so fast it would be like someone pinching you then you go to sleep. Some pain, then nothing.

Smashing it would only leave the fish to suffer for a long amount of time till it died. Freezing would just make it suffer for an hour or so.

They can withstand heat better then human skin, so it wouldnt kill him.

Just do what I said and go on.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i like the rubbing alchohol in a mason jar idea. ill do that.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

its been done


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

How was it. Share your exp.

DID YOU KEEP HIM? Alcohol preserves it, you should just lock it up and keep him in your room lol.

I was gonna do it to my oscar when he died but couldn't find one of those huge pickel jars to stuff him in.


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah dude... keep that fish... Just hope that you don't have nightmares every night... since you'd actually keep the fish that you killed in your room... LMAO!!!









Go do some good deeds to redeem your sin.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

put him in a margirine cup, put about a handful of dirt on him, then cover the margirine cup...then bury him. That way, the racoon can come and get sick, and I'll have one less racoon living in my back yard...lol.

JK


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

he went straight down the toilet the second im sure he was dead. but i watched major payne just after, so it helped me through it. i dont think i could keep him since one of his eyes was grotesquely disfigured and the other was missing completly, not to mention his horrible coloring and destroyed fins...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I AM STUNNED... at how dumb some of the posts are getting in non-piranha. What the heck is going on? Flushing fish??? Leaving fish to suffocate out of water??? Olive oil???









I've always used the freezer. They're ectotherms and they slow down their metabolism (especially tropical species) and then are gone mentally before freezing. But the clove oil idea is fine too imo.

and DONT chop off the head, the fish will still be alive.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

You kids and your crazy fisheuthenasia methods. Here's mine, it's tried, tested and true.

1. Remove fish from tank
2. Smash fish's head against or with something asap
3. Dispose of carcass

Simple, quick and effective.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

some people get attatched to their animals. if it was something i was going to eat like a cow or chicken, then i would do that.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> You kids and your crazy fisheuthenasia methods. Here's mine, it's tried, tested and true.
> 
> 1. Remove fish from tank
> 2. Smash fish's head against or with something asap
> ...


I've been down that road and even with fishes that I cared deeply about, but I just like the hands-off, peaceful nature of CLOVE oil/vodka.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> if it's small enough, just flush it...


Did you actually think before posting this answer?


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> if it's small enough, just flush it...


Did you actually think before posting this answer?
[/quote]

it doesnt really matter now. hes dead and flushed (after he died, ofcoarse) and i wouldnt have done that anyway.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

flushing a dead fish is dangerous to the environment. IT can introduce new parasites into the waters which are not already living here. It will disturb the ecosystem.

It works 2 way, the parasite survives and kills off fish and stuff, or it doesn't and we have a problem solved.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i hear dropping fish into boiling water is quick and painless... and cheap...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

eeekkk!!, some morbid malicous killers in here,

cant expect much on a piranha based site i guess,

use the freezer, thats how i learned to do it, but i always

wondered if they die before cells start to crystalise causing

some pain if fish feel pain , hoo hooo a new can of worms

there


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I hear the freezer method is hell for hte fish. Imagine if you were horribly sick with blood sewing out and you were dumped antarctica (or the arctic). How would you feel?


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

nvermind


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Get a gladlock and fill it with water, put it in the freezer for a while (before it freezes), put the fish in it and put it in the freezer. The fish will go numb instantly and suffer none. Its the same reason when you fall through the ice of a frozen lake, you hardly feel cold cause ur body is in shock to the drastic change. 
My 2 cents, for what its worth.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I hear the freezer method is hell for hte fish. Imagine if you were horribly sick with blood sewing out and you were dumped antarctica (or the arctic). How would you feel?


thats why i said USE FISH TRANKS... if i was hopped up on morphine and couldnt feel sh*t, i wouldnt really give a flying f*ck where you stuck me, cause before i could feel anything, or know what was going on i would be looking down at my body, in a giant icecube.... i would rather be comfortably numb (floyd rocks) and go to sleep from hypothermia, than get hit in the head with a hammer


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

if you live like a samurai you should die like a samurai.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

use icecold vodka


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you killers u let nature take its course........


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

cueball said:


> you killers u *let nature take its course*........


Amen to the bolded words.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I hear the freezer method is hell for hte fish. Imagine if you were horribly sick with blood sewing out and you were dumped antarctica (or the arctic). How would you feel?


Quantum....please quit ditching your biology classes...look up POIKILOTHERM......(and do not compare humans to fish again...seriously...)
Freezing fish is the fastest most humane method you could do....which was already told you by acestro...I can not believe anything is actually still being added to this....


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I learned that. Isn't that what this forum is about, learning? You're qutoing me from something about 20 days old. I learn fast.

And I don't skip bio class, in fact, its one of my favorite classes (cept its still science







next year actual bio starts







)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> Freezer..


It took over 24 hours to freeze a small catfish i caught... though the tropical fish we keep in ours tanks probably wont last that long.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido The Great said:


> Freezer..


It took over 24 hours to freeze a small catfish i caught... though the tropical fish we keep in ours tanks probably wont last that long.
[/quote]










um.... you need a better freezer.

and QT.....

the issue isn't whether you're learning or not... the issue is that you post with 'authority' and with 'conviction' like you are correct. That can confuse others who are QUIETLY trying to learn.


----------

